# Stock ROM for version GS3



## drone46 (Jun 13, 2011)

I am trying to find the latest 4.2 stock ROM for a Verizon GS3. I did a search but no luck. Can anybody point me to this?

Thank you


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Verizon has not released it, and there haven't been any leaks. So, for now, there is no *stock* Verizon 4.2.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

What Spotmark said. There is only a stock 4.1 Rom for the Verizon SGS3. 4.2 has not been released yet.

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## drone46 (Jun 13, 2011)

Where can I find the stock 4.1?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Here is a stock , rooted, de-odexed version. http://rootzwiki.com...k-4-i533vrblk3/,

and here is bone stock. http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1974114

In the XDA thread, there's a new leak, that just came out today.


----------

